# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart shoes >  FeetMe Sport, smart insole, FeetMe, Versailles, Paris, France

## Airicist

Manufacturer - FeetMe

feetmesport.com

facebook.com/FeetMeSport

twitter.com/FeetMeSport

instagram.com/feetme_sport

----------


## Airicist

FeetMe Sport, your personal running coach!

Published on Oct 25, 2016




> FeetMe Sport is a smart insole that collects efficiency metrics and provide real-time feedback while you run. After your workout our technology analyzes the data collected on your technique and physiology to optimize your training plan.
> 
> Each running session offers relevant and accurate data regarding power, running technique and efficiency. Feedback helps you to understand your previous workouts and provides suggestions so you can progress towards the next level of training without incurring injuries.
> 
> INSTANT POWER
> 
> Run power, propulsion force and cadence to improve speed
> 
> EFFICIENCY OF THE RUN
> ...

----------

